# Request for Black Mini Poodle or Mini Poodle Pics



## cerulia

Hi!

I know it's not the easiest thing in the world but I'd love to see a thread of black mini poodle or mini poodle pictures if there isn't one already.

It's funny, we're waiting to find out if a black mini poodle will turn out to be like our Goby and thus be a fit for our home. The waiting is tough but I feel like it is easier when I look at pictures of all the things he could be.

Does anyone relate? Is this normal? haha.

Anyhow, I'm not trying to exclude other size poodles or dogs but sometimes an image search on Google for "black miniature poodles" yields some strange results!

Thank you in advance if you decide to share!

Peace


----------



## Cdnjennga

Well here's a link to photos of Darcy, my 11 month Miniature Poodle pretty much from birth!
Puppy Love pictures by cdnjennga - Photobucket

And here's some of my individual favourites:

9 weeks









4 months









7 months









10 months









11 months


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Try looking through threads with Vinnie, Darcy, Dante, Flyer and Monti. I know that there are many more 

I must admit that Vinnie is my crush :biggrin1::biggrin1:

And (Mr) Darcy is a dreamboat


----------



## cerulia

Cdnjennga said:


> Well here's a link to photos of Darcy, my 11 month Miniature Poodle pretty much from birth!
> Puppy Love pictures by cdnjennga - Photobucket
> 
> And here's some of my individual favourites:
> 
> 9 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 months


What a sweet face! How cute!
Thank you!


----------



## Cdnjennga

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Try looking through threads with Vinnie, Darcy, Dante, Flyer and Monti. I know that there are many more
> 
> I must admit that Vinnie is my crush :biggrin1::biggrin1:
> 
> And (Mr) Darcy is a dreamboat


Cozi is another lovely Mini to search for. And Zulee is an oversized Toy but almost Mini! Oh and Jager is so cute... I'm sure I'm missing others!


----------



## cerulia

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Try looking through threads with Vinnie, Darcy, Dante, Flyer and Monti. I know that there are many more
> 
> I must admit that Vinnie is my crush :biggrin1::biggrin1:
> 
> And (Mr) Darcy is a dreamboat


Great! Thank you!


----------



## Dante's Mom

Here's a couple of pics the day I brought Dante home. He was 4 months.


----------



## cerulia

Dante's Mom said:


> Here's a couple of pics the day I brought Dante home. He was 4 months.


He's so sweet! I love to see people's lovey doves. How funny that we love these animals so much!  I've recently watched all the dog documentaries I could watch on netflix. Dogs and people are meant to be!


----------



## BFF

Here is a link to Zulee's photo album. The photo 'Week 1' was actually taken the day she was born. 

Her parents are from toy breeding stock. Since Dad was taller, she grew to be in the AKC's designation for miniature. Therefore, I call her a mini, even though breeders would still likely call her a toy since she is from toy breeding stock.

She is 1 1/2 years old. I just measured her to be 13" X 13". She grew another inch on me!!! She is 12 lbs. 

At first, I admit, I was really disappointed that she wasn't going to be within the 10" range of a toy. However, she is the best size I could have ever hoped for. Now, I can't imagine having a toy again. Although I certainly wouldn't mind. 


Zulee - photos.poodleprints.com


----------



## charity

No it's not crazy to want to see pics...ever since I decided on this Black Standard Poodle I have been looking and on google non stop! LOL

I can't get enough! So if it is crazy just know that you're not out in left field by yourself! :aetsch:


----------



## LEUllman

Everyone on this board is crazy. My wife tells me so all the time.


----------



## CelticKitti

Here is Kodi

Puppy Pictures Kodi | Facebook


----------



## PaddleAddict

I have a bunch of photo's in Jäger's birthday thread:
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/10339-happy-birthday-jaeger.html

Also, some more here: 
http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/8240-photo-shoot.html


----------



## JE-UK

There's a miniature thread here, with lots of black minis: http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/9221-calling-all-mini-poos.html


----------



## cerulia

*awww*

She's so cute. You can tell she's a little thing. I agree about the size. I wasn't sure how we'd feel about a "little dog" but mini's have such a great personality that they don't seem like many "little dogs" AND the smaller size means more opportunity to take them along!





BFF said:


> Here is a link to Zulee's photo album. The photo 'Week 1' was actually taken the day she was born.
> 
> Her parents are from toy breeding stock. Since Dad was taller, she grew to be in the AKC's designation for miniature. Therefore, I call her a mini, even though breeders would still likely call her a toy since she is from toy breeding stock.
> 
> She is 1 1/2 years old. I just measured her to be 13" X 13". She grew another inch on me!!! She is 12 lbs.
> 
> At first, I admit, I was really disappointed that she wasn't going to be within the 10" range of a toy. However, she is the best size I could have ever hoped for. Now, I can't imagine having a toy again. Although I certainly wouldn't mind.
> 
> 
> Zulee - photos.poodleprints.com


----------



## cerulia

Haha thanks! Good to know!



charity said:


> No it's not crazy to want to see pics...ever since I decided on this Black Standard Poodle I have been looking and on google non stop! LOL
> 
> I can't get enough! So if it is crazy just know that you're not out in left field by yourself! :aetsch:


----------



## cerulia

*Kodi and Jaeger are so cute too!*

Gosh, it totally makes me feel like I'll never not have a black mini in my life! I'm hooked. Of course I'll love any pup but they just melt me! Thank you all!


----------



## PoodlePhD

I had a black mini for a long time. We lost him this Fall and it has been a rough time. We miss him so much. Seeing other black mini's makes my heart leap. I'd love to post pics of our Alex if I can figure out how. Right now I'm accessing the boards from our phone and haven't figured it out yet. We also had a black standard. Right now we are staying away from black. Our newest babies still remind us of him so much even though they are a different size and colors.


----------



## AgilityIG

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Try looking through threads with Vinnie, Darcy, Dante, Flyer and Monti. I know that there are many more
> 
> I must admit that Vinnie is my crush :biggrin1::biggrin1:
> 
> And (Mr) Darcy is a dreamboat


:lol: I think Darcy is a hot little ticket!! Here is a link to Vinnie's album on my website (he's a Klein, but could pass for a big Mini):

Vinnie - AgilityIG's Photos | SmugMug


----------



## cerulia

Haha I'm sitting here looking through those beautiful pictures of Vinnie going "wow, that most be some camera! I wonder what...OH PHOTOGRAPHY I GET IT!" haha

Good stuff.

Question to anyone following this thread: Do you believe minis can be characterized by certain traits in general or do their personalities vary a lot on an individual basis? 

Sometimes I think Goby's personality was so unique but then I hear people talk about mini poodles and think "maybe he was also just very 'minipoodle'?"

Any thoughts?




AgilityIG said:


> :lol: I think Darcy is a hot little ticket!! Here is a link to Vinnie's album on my website (he's a Klein, but could pass for a big Mini):
> 
> Vinnie - AgilityIG's Photos | SmugMug


----------



## Cdnjennga

cerulia said:


> Question to anyone following this thread: Do you believe minis can be characterized by certain traits in general or do their personalities vary a lot on an individual basis?
> 
> Sometimes I think Goby's personality was so unique but then I hear people talk about mini poodles and think "maybe he was also just very 'minipoodle'?"
> 
> Any thoughts?


I wonder that all the time! I don't know many other minis (other than Darcy's family) and he has all these little quirks and I just don't know if they are exclusive to him or if all minis are like it. Maybe we could all share some of the things we think might be individual, then see if others do it!

Some of the things Darcy does that could be individual or could be a breed trait:

- He sometimes "pounces" on his toys rather than just straight up retrieving them (leans back slowly then leaps forward).
- He kind of cries when he's really happy to see a loved one. He takes a big breath, and then does this high pitched "ahh... ahhh"
- He is SO cat like! He can stand on a narrow window sill and sometimes comes and rubs against my legs while I'm sitting at my desk, just like a cat.
- He howls along with sirens.
- He moves his head very precisely - I liken it to a bird. He doesn't just kind of slowly move his head if he's looking around, he moves it in stages (it's hard to explain!)

That's all I can think of for now... I'm sure there's more I'll think of if others post their minis' characteristics!


----------



## LittleRiver

Love this thread! There are some BEAUTIFUL black minis on the board.


----------



## cerulia

Cdnjennga said:


> I wonder that all the time! I don't know many other minis (other than Darcy's family) and he has all these little quirks and I just don't know if they are exclusive to him or if all minis are like it. Maybe we could all share some of the things we think might be individual, then see if others do it!
> 
> Some of the things Darcy does that could be individual or could be a breed trait:
> 
> - He sometimes "pounces" on his toys rather than just straight up retrieving them (leans back slowly then leaps forward).
> - He kind of cries when he's really happy to see a loved one. He takes a big breath, and then does this high pitched "ahh... ahhh"
> - He is SO cat like! He can stand on a narrow window sill and sometimes comes and rubs against my legs while I'm sitting at my desk, just like a cat.
> - He howls along with sirens.
> - He moves his head very precisely - I liken it to a bird. He doesn't just kind of slowly move his head if he's looking around, he moves it in stages (it's hard to explain!)
> 
> That's all I can think of for now... I'm sure there's more I'll think of if others post their minis' characteristics!


That is a riot! I love these things that Darcy does! It sounds pretty individual based on my experience with Goby but so funny and fascinating! Goby didn't necessarily how or make sounds when he saw me but would definitely wimper more than Vilka ever did when we left the room. 

I think he made us laugh the most when he would run--anytime he broke into a run he would do this funny pant and bark so you'd hear his little pitter- patter feet and his "pant pant pant rrrrr!" haha

He also used to watch me work out! It was so funny and weird! I'd get up on the elliptical and start my work out and he'd jump on top of vilka's crate and sit and just watch! The entire time. I'd have to get down and snuggle him every few minutes because I thought it was so adorable!

We taught him to lift his paws for cleaning and for trick purposes. Vilka got it just fine but it took him a little while. But once he started doing it it was hilarious. He would lift the paw you asked him to lift but he would just keep lifting it higher and higher until he was leaning backwards like he wasn't sure where to stop!

I think those things will be his alone but I think some traits that may belong to the breed may be universal?

*Outgoing
*friend to everyone
*rambunctious
*funny/odd
*energetic
*independent
???



[/LIST]


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

females


----------



## artsycourtneysue

Cdnjennga said:


> Cozi is another lovely Mini to search for. And Zulee is an oversized Toy but almost Mini! Oh and Jager is so cute... I'm sure I'm missing others!


Awe thanks!  Here are some Cozi pix from puppy to now, 1.5 years. (sorry some of them wouldnt rotate :afraid

Her personality..

She is a velcro dog.
If she likes someone she will very carefully choose the perfect toy to bring to them.
LOVES to retreive and like Cdjennga said, she will often pounce on her toys and tackle them before bringing them back.
She will always choose to jump on and off of something instead of just walking next to it.
Cozi is fairly quiet....has only barked maybe 5 times ever and only if there is a threat in her yard. 
She is a very attentive listener- will look at anyone who is talking and study them, while tilting her head.


----------



## Feathersprings

Arreau, I love your girls!!! The isnt one I wouldnt just love to come and stay with me  but.. Vanessa and Roxy... !!!! Somehow they just reach out to me lOL!


----------



## cerulia

artsycourtneysue said:


> Awe thanks!  Here are some Cozi pix from puppy to now, 1.5 years. (sorry some of them wouldnt rotate :afraid
> 
> Her personality..
> 
> She is a velcro dog.
> If she likes someone she will very carefully choose the perfect toy to bring to them.
> LOVES to retreive and like Cdjennga said, she will often pounce on her toys and tackle them before bringing them back.
> She will always choose to jump on and off of something instead of just walking next to it.
> Cozi is fairly quiet....has only barked maybe 5 times ever and only if there is a threat in her yard.
> She is a very attentive listener- will look at anyone who is talking and study them, while tilting her head.



Haha I loved when Goby would jump up on little rocks for the heck of it! Cozi has such a sweet face!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Feathersprings said:


> Arreau, I love your girls!!! The isnt one I wouldnt just love to come and stay with me  but.. Vanessa and Roxy... !!!! Somehow they just reach out to me lOL!


Sorry. These are not mine. I posted the l.ink to Denali Poodles site because I like her dogs and knew she had blacks as well as the reds. I am sure she'd be happy to hear that!


----------



## Feathersprings

Ahh.. I was surprised at the black because i thought you only had red


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Yes ma'm. Red girlies and our black gent Quincy.


----------



## Feathersprings

I DID know you had Quincy  haha, I just hadnt remembered any pics of black girls. My DH is pretty taken with the red dogs.. and Browns.. I always lean toward Black and white/Cream.. Between the two of us we would have a rainbow!


----------

